# windshield wipers...



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

My wiper blades have been chattering non-stop across my windshield. I knew that when the blades get worn out that will happen, so I replaced the blades and its still happening. Thinking maybe it was just a cheap brand I bought a new brand, but it still chatters. So I've totally cleaned the windshield of any contaminants, that didnt work so I've messed around with bending and twisting the wiper arms to change the pressure on the windshield. I think it might be something loose from when I hit a deer a while back but I'm not sure. When I hit the deer it broke something with the wiper system and when I had my truck fixed the replaced whatever it was. Before I go removing the cowl and messing around with it I want to know if any of you guys might know something else that could be causing it.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

What brand of blades are you using?


----------



## tomit (Jul 2, 2004)

Is the chatter in one or both directions? If only in one direction, maybe the arm needs to be twisted so that the blade can flop over when changing directions.


----------



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey guys, sorry its been a while since I've replied.

Right now there are some type of silicone blades I got from walmart on the truck. Before these I had Rain-x and Bosch. Theres no difference with different blades.

It does chatter in both directions and I've already tried twisting the arms. 

After I couldnt get it right twisting the arms, I went to the junkyard and got a new set of arms and put them on. They do work a little better, but they still chatter every 2 passes or so. 

Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the glass is glazed or has a lot of small pits, you might try using a brillo pad with some 3M rubbing compound to clean up the glass. Wet down the glass with water before you start.


----------



## tcrote5516 (Sep 30, 2006)

Have you tried waxing the glass....just use some regular auto wax. It has worked for me in the past, also helps bead up the water.


----------



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't tried cleaning the glass with 3M rubbing compound or waxing it.

But I did try cleaning it using a clay bar and the lubricant that came with it. 

That didn't seem to help much. It rained here today, and its still chattering in both directions, however it does seem less violent with the new wiper arms.

I will try these new ideas though, thanks. 


PS - I just realized I failed to mention that I went to a local junk yard and pulled the wiper arms off of an old Nissan about a week ago. It did seem to help a little as I pointed out earlier.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

stupid question here... have you checked the nuts that keep the arms on?? 
pull the cap off, lift the arm, then tighten the nut


----------



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

The nuts are definitely tightened down on them, I just replaced the arms so I'm sure they're nice and snug. 

I didn't have time to do the new suggestions today so I'm planning on doing that after I get my brake system squared away. 

Thanks.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

rain-x is the way to go.


----------



## jeff618 (Dec 9, 2009)

If you put new wiper blades on and its still chattering its definitely a wiper arm - this is especially true if you get chatter one direction and not the other. It could also be the glass but less likely. The blade has to be perpendicular (90 degree angle) to the glass or you may get chatter . This string is old and since 2007 some of the wiper blades come with a coating on them that lubercates the rubber. I know that trico neoforms use teflon for example. Also, rainx does work well. I use aquapel which lasts longer (because I'm lazy).

Hope this helps!!

Jeff


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Something to check under the cowl cover, is if they took the wiper transmission rods off when they were working on it. On mine, and it may be different on a 92, the rods attach to the grommets. The grommets do not go over the rods to hold them in place. When I bought my truck it was this way, and I had slop in the wipers, and they did like yours do. Just see if you have any play in the arms, and if you can, look thru the cowl cover, and see if the play is because a rod is not put in right to the arm mount.
Good Luck


----------



## 92HB (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow, over 2 years ago and I'm still getting suggestions!  Well, I have to regretfully mention that in Feb of 2008 my 1992 HB was hit by another car who failed to yield at a stop sign. Against my wishes my truck was totalled. Also against my wishes, I purchased a 1996 F150 with the settlement check. That truck didn't last me long as someone swerved into me on the highway in july 2008, totalling that truck as well. I then purchased my moms 2003 impala LS from her with that check, and that car lasted me quite a while. I finally got rear ended by a drunk driver going 50 mi/h about 4 nights ago. That car is as well totalled. I'm having really bad luck with vehicles lately. But since driving different vehicles and styles, nothing has quite lived up to the way i loved the 1992 HB, which was my first car. Thats what I'm looking for now, a great condition HB or frontier. They're top notch, IMHO. 

Back on topic. I never found out what was wrong with the wipers, they chattered all the way to the scene of the crash (it was raining that day). I followed every suggestion on here, except for the 2 most recent ones. 

If any of you guys have a suggestion for what year / style of nissan truck is the "best" or nicest, I'm all ears for that. Thats probably something I should open a new thread for. I'll actually search for it now.

Thanks again guys. :cheers:


----------

